# 3D delta deer target



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a target very similar to that. I think the problem is that it is a very cheap $80-90 deer. Mine is holding up ok, but I shoot a recurve. Even so I wouldn't shoot broadheads at it. 

Mark


----------



## Team 12Ring (Dec 14, 2008)

I had the same problem with the one I had. POS!!!!


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

we are shooting compounds at it i shoot recurve sometimes but not very often and we dont shoot broadheads at the 3D animals only at the Block


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

You have what is called the "Backyard 3D target." In years past this target would we would call a department store item - Example; Winchester firearms made a excellent .22 semi auto rife and then a like rifle for department stores - Sears and Montgomery Wards comes to mind. 
The "BackYard Buck" is inferior compared to Delta's standard 3D targets.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> You have what is called the "Backyard 3D target." In years past this target would we would call a department store item - Example; Winchester firearms made a excellent .22 semi auto rife and then a like rifle for department stores - Sears and Montgomery Wards comes to mind.
> The "BackYard Buck" is inferior compared to Delta's standard 3D targets.


yea but they couldve atleast put a little quality into it.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep. Got the Riverbottom buck and it has what I call air holes in it that eventually blow out. I'm gonna invest in a good Rinehart.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

SonnyThomas said:


> You have what is called the "Backyard 3D target." In years past this target would we would call a department store item - Example; Winchester firearms made a excellent .22 semi auto rife and then a like rifle for department stores - Sears and Montgomery Wards comes to mind.
> The "BackYard Buck" is inferior compared to Delta's standard 3D targets.





hoytarchery999 said:


> yea but they couldve atleast put a little quality into it.


Department stores believe in quanity, not quality. If they didn't sell a bunch or sell a bunch of replacement parts they wouldn't make money.


Just like Briggs & Stratten small engines - they make a excellent engine and then they make the basic engine to "department store" specifications - ie Sears and others. Take a lool around at lawn type equipment - many different brand names have the B & S engine, but made to their specifications. - One store (will remain nameless) said; "Hey, our lawn mowers are for flat ground so will don't need that expensive oil slinger." Result; Mows great on flat ground and then when mowing hillsides oil builds up and blows out the through the valves. Note: I got my money back after a few go arounds with the manager.


----------



## flurryoftexas (Jan 14, 2007)

*delta buck*

dont make a bad shot and hit a leg or the shoulder where the leg attachs you will never get the arrow out.......we shot ours so much that it broke in half.be sure you put a bag target behind it to catch the pass thru shots


----------



## USCG Barebow (Feb 17, 2004)

*3d*

Rinehart Rinehart Rinehart.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Get a McKenzie Large Deer.

well worth the money


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*$$$*

You get what you pay for... sometimes.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

ChaseBaker said:


> Get a McKenzie Large Deer.
> 
> well worth the money


we do have all mcKenzie's except for that one delta


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Get Reinhart, made of soft foam. that willl not happen!


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

hoytarchery999 said:


> we do have all mcKenzie's except for that one delta


 By stating this you obviously know that McKenzies will last longer than the El Cheapo Delta, right? By now you also know that you can not replace a McKenzie mid section (vital) for even close to what that Delta cost.

Of course I wonder if the McKenzies will hold their quality now that Delta bought the company. I don'tthink Delta will screw it up, but with today's economy it wouldn't surprise me that they start cutting corners.


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

The targets we shoot at the Proams were great


----------



## Deuce Frehley (Nov 21, 2008)

Would a cheap 3D target hold up well with field points or the bullet points of "youth" arrows?


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Deuce Frehley said:


> Would a cheap 3D target hold up well with field points or the bullet points of "youth" arrows?


probably not because i was shooting that delta in the picture up top with field tips and look what happend


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I have never owned a Delta target yet that lasted very long, but My Mckenzie and rinehart last long time! I know there expensive but you get what you pay for most of the time!


----------



## rod251 (Feb 1, 2007)

I got a riverbottom buck for my birthday last year. After shooting out one insert I bought another one and promptly shot it out. I shot my compound and recurve with field tips and broadheads at this target. The broadheads really chew it up fast. Finally I shot the target in half. I'll be looking for another brand when it's time for a new 3D target. Right now I'm shooting an old McKenzie turkey I bought from a local range for $20. It's gonna far outlast the Delta deer.


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is a pic of mine. It's holding up OK, but I haven't shot it that much, plus I shoot a recurve and no broadheads.

Mark


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

You get what you pay for. That little Delta deer is fragile, and doesn't "Heal" after a shot. But it's only $80. 
All the Delta's are delicate. The Foam they use is fragile, and causes problems. If somebody hits a joint where the head or legs lock together, you do some damage, and if you break off one of the plasic lugs that way, the piece won't stay on.
Stick with McKenzie's, and Rineharts. Woodpeckers are a problem with Deltas right out of the box too. 
Our Club uses lots Rineharts, and a few Mckenzies just because they look so good. We have two of those little Delta Deer, and a couple of the bedded ones. We would be ashamed to put them out, to be honest, but the woodpeckers would enjoy them.


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

*Delta*

It does not matter what target you buy and shoot at, unless the target is made for broadheads, I would not shoot broadheads at it. That could be a cause for the target failure. I have had a delta deer target for atleast two years outside and yes it does chunk out at times, but it still stops my arrows. Now as far as a 3-D course... definetly McKensie or Rinehart is the way to go.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

My brother has a great picture of his Delta, minus antlers, being molested by a sex crazed buck. I didn't post it cause it might get me banned.

Did it with a Cuddeback. Great shot. :mg:

Might not stop a broadhead but it sure stopped that dumb buck. (Maybe he was one of those teenage boys.)


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

flurryoftexas said:


> dont make a bad shot and hit a leg or the shoulder where the leg attachs you will never get the arrow out.......we shot ours so much that it broke in half.be sure you put a bag target behind it to catch the pass thru shots


man aint that the truth, i have lost at least three to four arrows this year alone because i hit low and towards the shoulder. Not even a really bad shot either! the plastic from the legs goes into the body almost to the zone


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> man aint that the truth, i have lost at least three to four arrows this year alone because i hit low and towards the shoulder. Not even a really bad shot either! the plastic from the legs goes into the body almost to the zone


so it sounds like others have problems with this target as well.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> so it sounds like others have problems with this target as well.


Duh!
Since you have so many for your own course, I suggest you get a Rinehart Alert Deer. You'll be converted. New vitals for that go about $80, and we have gotten 2500 shots into one, and are still going, and that's with Compound bows mostly. We have 4 of just that target now, and lots of other Rineharts besides.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Sniper1 said:


> Duh!
> Since you have so many for your own course, I suggest you get a Rinehart Alert Deer. You'll be converted. New vitals for that go about $80, and we have gotten 2500 shots into one, and are still going, and that's with Compound bows mostly. We have 4 of just that target now, and lots of other Rineharts besides.


we have mostly mckenzie and they do really last forever. "almost"


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Something else to consider. The older my shoulders get the mkore I shoot Rineharts. I shot a 30 target 3D course just yesterday and those Rineharts were a dream o pull arrow from (no surprise). Today I shot 3 arrows into one of our McKenzie deer and thought my shoulders were going to pop apart trying to get those arrows out. One thing about Rineharts---no arrow lube needed.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

ttt


----------



## sonsguide (Dec 16, 2008)

buoght one for my son last christmas once he started shooting outside it lasted about 3 months and he only shoots 37 lbs


----------



## oldteacher (Jul 1, 2008)

*3d Delta Targets*

I decided I had wasted too much money on the Delta/McKenzie targets, so I tried another brand....the R & W Targets. Boy, was I ever glad I did. The targets are twice as durable as the Delta/McKenzie or the Rhinehart targets. Plus, they look so real, and are sure cost worthy. I had shot some on a range in Michigan and thought they were great. When I decided to change I called the club in Michigan and they gave me the infor on them. 
The fellows at the company were sure nice to work with, and helped me a lot.
Now our club in Pennsylvania is gradually changing the ones on our course to R & W.










hoytarchery999 said:


> hey i have this delta deer out on the 3D course and its the worst target ive ever put out on it we have all mckenzies except for this one and the mckenzie naturelooks last a long long time but his one here was only out for about 7 months and its not a public course just me and my dad shoot it and this target got in bad shape quick he said he'll never get another delta. what the problem is, is that big chunks keep blowing out of the back of the target never seen this before.
> 
> i was just wondering if any of your delta tarets are doing this.


----------

